# Canon caught Sleeping??



## Flyrod (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, I can tell you I am ready to buy a new video cam where I can use my existing Canon glass. Right now I have a Canon video cam and a Canon DSLR. I am watching technology race in the video cam world like the rest of you and I am licking my chops for low to no compression and high frame rates. Although I have been a Canon guy thus far, I can not help but feel that Canon is falling back off the leading edge of the wave. Cameras like the Sony 700U and BMDCC have me thinking about jumping ship. I really feel Canon is trying to push us into paying more for these features, but with new camera mills bringing in more bang for the buck almost every week, is that strategy plausible? Four years ago it was Canon that was shaking up the video cam world, but now I am beginning to think that was dumb luck. They certainly seem to be on a very different road now. They have been introducing many new cameras in the last six months, but they all seem to have the same message...." You need to pay the big bucks to get the options we know you want" Canon.......COME ON ....SNAP OUT OF IT..... your shooting yourself in the foot!!!!

Sincerely,

Waiting for the new ride :-\


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 21, 2012)

yawn


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2012)

What are you trying to say?? You come accross like a troll, but maybe you have something specific to say??


----------

